# Latex, große geschweifte  Klammer



## Disap (30. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Ihr alle kennt sicherlich

```
f(n)=\begin{cases} 0, & \mbox{wenn } n \mbox{ gerade} \\
 1, & \mbox{wenn} n \mbox{ ungerade} \end{cases}
```
also als abschnittsweise-definierte Funktion

Ich möchte jetzt statt die Klammer nach Links offen nach rechts offen haben, also z. B.

x)
y } = f(a)
z)

Leider bekomme ich das nicht hin. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Falls das eine Rolle spielt, ich benutze das TexnicCenter basierend auf Miktex

Beste Grüße
Disap


----------

